# How do you get to the #6 spark plug on 3.3



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

I am changing the spark plugs our 97' Pathfinder with a 3.3 liter engine. I had no trouble changing plugs 1-5. #6 is all the in the back against the fire wall and cannot access it very well. I tried a few different combinations of extentions and swivels to reach it but am hesitant to try this. When using the extention and swivals is feels like its putting a bind on the plug and I fear if I bust the porcilin I am screwed.

What is the best way to get #6 out?


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Best way is with the tools Nissan provided in the tool back with the rest of the jack tools. Just make sure to blow some compressed air in there before removing the plug, and the tools make it easy.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> Best way is with the tools Nissan provided in the tool back with the rest of the jack tools. Just make sure to blow some compressed air in there before removing the plug, and the tools make it easy.



from another site ive been to they claim a combination as follows works.

spark plug socket-6" extension-universal-6" extension-socket wrench. all 3/8" and it goes BEHIND THE BRAKE LINES ALONG THE FIREWALL.


good luck.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

architectdave said:


> ...spark plug socket-6" extension-universal-6" extension-socket wrench. all 3/8" and it goes BEHIND THE BRAKE LINES ALONG THE FIREWALL...


This sounds similar to the situation with my '92, where the one plug is right in the back there. I concure with *architectdave*, a combination of a universal joint and the right extensions will get you there. You might need to experiment a little to get the extension lengths right, but keep trying, you'll get there.

Just be very carefull not to get this plug cross-threaded when replacing it. If you thought changing the plug is bad, you can just imagine what would be involved in repairing the threads. Just take it slow and gentle, and you'll be fine. A drop or 2 of clean oil on the threads of the spark plug will help getting it in there as well.

Have fun.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Extensions will work just fine, but the tools specifically designed to get that 6th plug came free with your 97. I've tried both and the tools Nissan provides make it much easier.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm assuming my '92 did not come with this tool. Does anyone have a photo of it? I wouldn't mind seeing it - - maybe I could fab something up for myself...


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

Here's a pic from the owner's manual, not much to look at but they really work well for the 3.3L.

http://groups.msn.com/LewisPictures/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=26


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Well, I guess it would help to look into these kind of things. I looked in the tool kit under the seat and whala! there was the tool. Too bad I didn't know about it when I was replacing my plugs a couple of months ago. Oh well, I guess I'll have to give it a try next time. :loser:


----------



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep, I feel like a dumbass now. The tools were with me the whole time  

I will get time to use the tools provided with the vehicle on Saturday for plug #6. :cheers:


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting. Those tools really work? From the looks of the pic you would think a normal socket with extension would work just fine.

Hopefully I will get my fronty soon and give it a go (they porbably need changing anyways).

Cheers for the pic and advice


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2021)

Snafu said:


> Interesting. Those tools really work? From the looks of the pic you would think a normal socket with extension would work just fine.
> 
> Hopefully I will get my fronty soon and give it a go (they porbably need changing anyways).
> 
> How can I get the tools if u don't have any for the #6 plug


----------

